# Interesting Reading...



## HKphooey (Jul 11, 2006)

I came across this website a while back, but never thought to use it to look up old info.  Interesting to see the IMAF website from before the Professor passed away.  Most of the links should work still.  It is neat to see who was hosting seminars back then.  You can use this link for any other websites too.  

I believe someone posted MT's history in another thread.  Bob and team, you have come a long way!!!!!!

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.modernarnis.com


----------

